# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS!!!!



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 11, 2020)

Congratulations to our lucky winner 

 Lonzinomaker

*You won the IBT-4XS* **
 Please PM me your name and mailing info claim your prizes  

*Once a year, don't miss it!!!*
*Amazon Prime Day is HERE!! Only 48 hrs!!! (Oct 13-14)*
Check out the newest post






















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS *to this awesome community. ❤ 

KEY FEATURES :
 Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
Magnetic
Timer and Alarm
3 meat probes+ 1 oven probe

*Rules: Comment under this post. One Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 13-Oct.*


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 11, 2020)

Count me in!


Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS *to this awesome community. ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES :
> Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
> ...


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 11, 2020)

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## Jett (Oct 11, 2020)

I am in thank you


----------



## ozzz (Oct 11, 2020)

I am in. Thank you Inkbird


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm in!
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 11, 2020)

Already own this nice unit. Very nice of you to offer this giveaway.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 11, 2020)

Count me in too, this is very generous.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 11, 2020)

Sign me up


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 11, 2020)

Count me in please. 
Thanks again Inkbird!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m in for the win


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to win  count me in!!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for the chance again


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 11, 2020)

Count me in too thx for the chance to win..


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 11, 2020)

Please count me in as well!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 11, 2020)

Add my name to list, Thanks


----------



## robrpb (Oct 11, 2020)

Please include me.


----------



## Senecalaker (Oct 11, 2020)

Count me in please.  Thanks kindly for your generosity. 

Dave from Michigan,  USA


----------



## Buckeye1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks once again! That would work great on my Bullseye.


----------



## sdesi1981 (Oct 11, 2020)

In. Thanks again


----------



## mike1ranger (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm in it to win it


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!!


----------



## Cisco726 (Oct 12, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you, please include me ... I do have one, but this would be a great enabler gift to daughter/son-in-law


----------



## smokinwilks (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## baseballguy99 (Oct 12, 2020)

Count me in again!


----------



## olaf (Oct 12, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS *to this awesome community. ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES :
> Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
> ...


Would love it I'm in


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Oct 12, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 12, 2020)

Trying again from California.  My new Horizon smoker arrived and doing the seasoning cook.  Once ready I could use a new inkbird to replace my old thermometer.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you for your support!

Sign me up!


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you. 
Please count me in on the drawing.


----------



## cooter79 (Oct 14, 2020)

Count me in also.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 21, 2020)

I just got the thermometer.  
*Thank you*,* glad to have it for using with my Smokin-It #1 when camping. * 
Now I can keep one in my travel trailer.  My friends really liked how my IBT-6X worked when we were camping.
Dave.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 23, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I just got the thermometer.
> *Thank you*,* glad to have it for using with my Smokin-It #1 when camping. *
> Now I can keep one in my travel trailer.  My friends really liked how my IBT-6X worked when we were camping.
> Dave.


Awesome!


----------

